# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  Jordan English To Arabic Spelling List

## هلا

Our money and the money of talking-------***61664; مالنا ومال الحكي
I fixed the doctor --------***61664; زبطت الدكتور
Just free man -------------***61664; بس بلاش يازلمة
With the castle ------***61664; مع القلعة
She went on you-----------***61664; راحت عليك
No way to pick up wheels-------------***61664; فش مجال لفك العجال
Don’t calculate my calculation --------***61664; لا تحسبش حسابي
Cairo envelops----------***61664;ظروف قاهرة
What’s the invitation???------------***61664;شو الدعوى
Shave from here ---------***61664; احلق من هون
Why after my age-----------***61664;ليش يا بعد عمري
Your price on me ------------***61664;حقك علي
Paper medicine for me ---------***61664;ورق دوالي
Upside down----------***61664;مقلوبة
Above my window--------***61664;فوق طاقتي
Don’t push.. I will push --------***61664; ما تدفع انا بدفع
Keep it on my mathematics ------------***61664; خليها على حسابي
You have no story------------***61664; ما عندك سولافة
Sweets never complete -------------***61664; الحلو ما يكمل
Excuse me.. What happened.... Units as the fire --------------------------***61664;معليش شو صار وحدات زي النار
Open Allah wrote his book on in in ---***61664;"فتح الله" كتب كتابة على فيفي
الفيصـــــــــــلي االزعييـــــــــــــــيم

----------


## mylife079

يسلمو هلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## هلا

اهلا mylife 


thanks 


 :SnipeR (28):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

Don’t calculate my calculation

حلووووووه :Db465236ff:

----------

